# VERY quick & easy to make finger cutter



## rotorpowa (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all I wanted to cut off some fingers from ram sticks. I had a 1 gallon bucket full and started with some tin snips I must say I didnt get far before I said *%&$ this but after scratching the ol noodle came up with this idea 














I got through all the fingers in under a hour easy. It could do with alittle tweeking like, taking out a small bit of wood beside the cutter for clearance of your hand when feed in or raising the front of the snips alittle but all in all did the job just fine.


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2012)

nice cutter design. but i dont think this thread would be justified without commenting on those sneakers. 8) :lol: you trying to give Noxx some competition?


----------



## rotorpowa (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi geo, you lot are observant but sorry to dissapoint you they belong to the missus  Not sure on the referance to Noxx still only new here.


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2012)

Noxx is our founding member and admin of the board. he has a pair of sneakers that have gold on them. sort of an inside poke at him. :lol:


----------



## rotorpowa (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, all hail Noxx for such a fine site and wealth of information. My cutter is most certainly not the magic cutter so many are after but just a very cheap way to cut fingers. I thought most people should have a pair of tin snips some timber etc laying around, I still plan on getting a paper cutter or something better myself but it sure does save the blistered hands. I did about 200 cards last night without depopulating the boards some were alittle difficult but still it was quick and certainly easy enough.


----------

